# Yo...Yo...Yo....



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I need me some more bling, but this necklace of Dad's will do for now...
Peace! Teaghan


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!!! I think a spiked collar would be smashing on him LOL :wink:


----------

